# Maidstone



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Visiting Maidstone in August so emailed the parking department.
Be advised that all Park & Ride sites have height restrictions (2.5m) as do all car parks EXCEPT Sittingbourne Road.
I am advised that it is possible to park on the access road to the Sittingbourne Road Park & Ride (not the ordinary Sittingbourne Road car park which is much closer to town) but you need to be there early to get a spot.
HTH someone


----------

